# NBA Pictures Thread



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Post pics of shirtless NBA players here please!! Any player dont matter

55 pts per pic


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Huh?


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

please be a girl. please be a girl


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

DuMa said:


> please be a girl. please be a girl


lol, yep


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

You have no idea how annoying it is to watch a basketball game with a girl and have her rave about this guy the entire damn time.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

i dont know why the hell im doin this but:









lol....enjoy!


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Lol


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

CbobbyB said:


> i dont know why the hell im doin this but:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO My friend is a peja fan and I send this to him on myspace and everyone is laughing at him. hahaha


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

I just had to post this cause it turned me on


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

dannyM said:


> I just had to post this cause it turned me on


Nash in 20 years.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Steez said:


> Nash in 20 years.



or Larry Bird in the off season


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

This thread is hillarious...


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

LOL

Just keeping the trend alive . . .










:laugh:


----------



## Halo (Mar 19, 2005)

Oh gosh that Parker one is just so wrong, yet hysterical in so many ways. Of course the Duncan one.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Halo (Mar 19, 2005)

LOL @ those ex-Kings, besides Bibby, photos. Dwayne & Shaq.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I don't know why I'm contributing to the gayest NBA thread ever, but here goes:


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

No, No im not gay.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Halo said:


> Oh gosh that Parker one is just so wrong, yet hysterical in so many ways. Of course the Duncan one.


Why does Duncan have saggy breast?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)




----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

This thread is so brokeback...


----------



## Halo (Mar 19, 2005)

Brokeback yes, but funny nonetheless.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

wow sweet, i am going to give the pts now

but lets keep this threaf alive!!


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

"action doesnt exist"

im gining karma. keep the pictures coming!! woo hoo


----------



## Halo (Mar 19, 2005)

This isn't shirtless, but I think its funny.


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

Halo said:


>


Now that's what i call brokeback pose


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

EHL said:


>


thats ***kin gross..


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

eww, lets get back to the orginal request 

thanks guys!


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

lol


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

lol, i want basketball players shirtless though

lmao


----------



## SharpShooter (Oct 11, 2005)

i dunno why, but that picture of steve nash reminds me of ben stiller in zoolander....


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

He's hot.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

You want Zoolander?


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

Nash looks like Captain Harlock on that pic !








=


----------



## KingofNewark (Feb 18, 2005)

Halo said:


> This isn't shirtless, but I think its funny.



Wow the MVP of the NBA looks like a ****ing yuppie I hate Yuppies!!!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

RODNEY ROGERS! :clap: :clap: :clap: RODNEY ROGERS! :clap: :clap: :clap:

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/camp_gallery_whirlpool.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

Halo said:


> This isn't shirtless, but I think its funny.


wow..Its hard to believe that this guy is one of the best basketball players in the planet


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

<a href="http://www.treasuretrooper.com/33970">







</a>

However, click on the picture for something special.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

Artestify! said:


>


now THATS GAY


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)




----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

cmon more!


----------



## Halo (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## Halo (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## Halo (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=2814

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=2813


----------



## Halo (Mar 19, 2005)

I swear that last pic of Jason Kidd & family always disturbs me.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

wow, thanks a million

u got some good ones

come more more more


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! said:


> wow, thanks a million
> 
> u got some good ones
> 
> *come more more more*



jeezus ..what exactly are you doing with these pictures


----------



## Halo (Mar 19, 2005)

Not shirtless, but kinda funny.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

Halo ..your starting to scare me ..you have a little toooo much pics


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

Halo said:


>


Looks like he's wearing a man-thong. eww.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

dominikan_balla1 said:


> Halo ..your starting to scare me ..you have a little toooo much pics


what, is it wrong to have a cache of half naked men on your computer?


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

TAllen42 said:


> what, is it wrong to have a cache of half naked men on your computer?


yes really


----------



## Halo (Mar 19, 2005)

dominikan_balla1 said:


> Halo ..your starting to scare me ..you have a little toooo much pics


Haha, sorry I was at work earlier when I found some of those and well it killed time. Plus, I could use a good laugh.

Edit: And honestly, these aren't that hard to find. Google it or do a search on photobucket.com


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Halo said:


> Haha, sorry I was at work earlier when I found some of those and well it killed time. Plus, I could use a good laugh.
> 
> Edit: And honestly, these aren't that hard to find. Google it or do a search on photobucket.com


no more???

:crying:


----------



## Halo (Mar 19, 2005)

KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! said:


> no more???
> 
> :crying:


Sorry to disappoint you, but if you're looking for shirtless athletes in general (I actually found the most recent ones from there), here's your website:

http://www.scott-o-rama.com/Coppermine/thumbnails.php?album=1

Edit: And to clarify, I found this website by googling "shirtless Lebron" so its not like I have it stashed in my favorites.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

Halo said:


> Sorry to disappoint you, but if you're looking for shirtless athletes in general (I actually found the most recent ones from there), here's your website:
> 
> http://www.scott-o-rama.com/Coppermine/thumbnails.php?album=1
> 
> *Edit: And to clarify, I found this website by googling "shirtless Lebron" so its not like I have it stashed in my favorites*.



Sure.


----------



## Halo (Mar 19, 2005)

TAllen42 said:


> Sure.


LOL, well at the time I posted that it wasn't in my favorites, but....

And to clarify, I'm a female. I have a hunch if I didn't say that the inevitable "are you gay?" question will come.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

Halo said:


> LOL, well at the time I posted that it wasn't in my favorites, but....
> 
> And to clarify, *I'm a female*. I have a hunch if I didn't say that the inevitable "are you gay?" question will come.


ok you should've been said this


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

come on more


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

:crying:


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

no more pics from ANYONE?


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Here is one.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

omg, but i want shirtless

thanks


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

come on now


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)




----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

rdm2 said:


>


ROFLMAO!!!!


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

come on guys


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Halo said:


> LOL, well at the time I posted that it wasn't in my favorites, but....
> 
> And to clarify, I'm a female. I have a hunch if I didn't say that the inevitable "are you gay?" question will come.



Are you gay?


----------



## Halo (Mar 19, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Are you gay?


LMAO


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

gimme more shirtless pics


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

rdm2 said:


>


If that is really real, then the makers must done a very, very bad job. Marion's foot is missing.

But funny nonetheless.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

More More


----------



## WoAiNBA (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

shirtless pictures


----------

